# How do you plan your Aquascapes



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2016)

Hi All, I was wondering the other day how do you plan your new Scape ideas.

I use a cardboard box cut to the size of the tank I want to scape  Then I buy or collect my hardscape from nature.Using cat litter as a substitute substrate.

Couple of photos of scapes ideas that I am working on.

One with DW and Slate and A rock Scape.








Looking forward to seeing and learning how you plan your scapes


----------



## Wisey (24 Mar 2016)

I have a wooden board which is the width of the tank, but slightly bigger front to back. I drew a line on that in pencil to mark the actual tank size and that gives me my base dimensions. Doing it on a board means I can lift it up with the weight of rocks etc on it and move it out the way, then come back to it another day and tinker some more. It does not allow me to use substrate, but I try to visualise without substrate involved. For height I just use whatever is lying around to build things up. For my current rescape I had rocks and wood at the back stood on rolls of gaffer tape and tubs of fish food to simulate the height at the back. I'll see if I can find a phone pic...


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Mar 2016)

like everything in my life, i tend to stumble through it


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Mar 2016)

but no seriously, sometimes i'll buy rock or wood that i think could be promising, then i see if it works. Sometimes the beauty of that approach is that you either hit gold, or it really doesn't work at all...i have plenty spare wood, rock etc haha from this!


----------



## Wisey (24 Mar 2016)

Excuse the mess in the background...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Mar 2016)

im a fudge it on the day kind of guy, at best i draw a few pictures.... maybe this explains a lot


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> but no seriously, sometimes i'll buy rock or wood that i think could be promising, then i see if it works. Sometimes the beauty of that approach is that you either hit gold, or it really doesn't work at all...i have plenty spare wood, rock etc haha from this!




I have a lot of spare DW and rocks plus lots of bits an bobs hanging around too Like you if I see it and like it I buy it for future projects


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2016)

Iain Sutherland said:


> im a fudge it on the day kind of guy, at best i draw a few pictures.... maybe this explains a lot




 Fudge sort of guy You have years of Scaping experience and able to knock up a scape in hours and make them look stunning


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2016)

Wisey said:


> I have a wooden board which is the width of the tank, but slightly bigger front to back. I drew a line on that in pencil to mark the actual tank size and that gives me my base dimensions. Doing it on a board means I can lift it up with the weight of rocks etc on it and move it out the way, then come back to it another day and tinker some more. It does not allow me to use substrate, but I try to visualise without substrate involved. For height I just use whatever is lying around to build things up. For my current rescape I had rocks and wood at the back stood on rolls of gaffer tape and tubs of fish food to simulate the height at the back. I'll see if I can find a phone pic...




Thank you for the feed back and photo Good idea with the board and being able to move it The box is flimsy and not so easy move.

Love the big pebbles


----------



## Wisey (24 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Love the big pebbles



I only used a few, the rest are on the sale forums under the "River Cobbles" thread if you feel the need to expand your hardscape collection? Haha!

I buy stuff with an idea then don't used it, so I have all sorts of bits of wood and rock. I'm only in a small flat though, so trying to get rid of some, even though we do have access to a loft being top floor. I just sold a load of redmoor root and about 15KG of Dragon Stone a few weeks back. Just need to shift the river cobbles and some bogwood and I'm clear!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Mar 2016)

In my head. Then it always changes as I set it up!


----------



## Bacms (24 Mar 2016)

I normally choose a style and then pick the stuff I need and just fiddle with it. Normally ends up being something quite different from the original idea


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2016)

I'm kinda of an in my head scaper too. Transferring that to reality can be pretty frustrating tho', so I'm learning to go with the flow a bit more...it usually evolves in to something quite different.


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


>



P.S. I couldn't use this method anyway...as soon as my back was turned my cat'd be squatting in it ears pinned back and a stupid grin on his face doing his best to turn it in to a dirt tankhttp://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2016)

Troi said:


> P.S. I couldn't use this method anyway...as soon as my back was turned my cat'd be squatting in it ears pinned back and a stupid grin on his face doing his best to turn it in to a dirt tankhttp://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2016)

I just go with what I have and see what happens as I scape. And change things as I Go.


----------



## Hamza (24 Mar 2016)

Prior to anything, I sketch/ draw my idea keeping hardscape material I have in mind.

If its an intricate hardscape I prefer doing hardscape in cardboard box too as you have shown, you can check my Living Bridge thread for that. For simpker scaper, I just sketch n execute in the tank directly.

Once basic hardscape is laid, I redraw it again on paper and work on a couple of different plant combinations.

One of my detailed drawings, for plant selection.



 

One random drawing I made for paludarium


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Mar 2016)

Grebnfinger2 said:


> Good idea with the board and being able to move it The box is flimsy and not so easy move.


I like the box idea if you put the box on a board then you can move it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2016)

Big clown said:


> I like the box idea if you put the box on a board then you can move it



Hi Andy, Your a Genius at problems solving   Great Idea put the board under the box. Another why did I not think of that moment


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2016)

Hamza said:


>


Nice artwork...


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Mar 2016)

Well for me it's all visualised in my head until I'm finally committed to the creating, then maybe a rough sketch (nothing like Hamza's works of art!) and perhaps a ply or cardboard mock up.


----------



## parotet (24 Mar 2016)

Hi all

I think about it for months, I draw some sketches, I do a cardboard model of the tank, I prepare a layout, I even take pictures .... and finally I change everything in the last minute 

I think I have read a lot about layout aesthetics, but my problem is that I am not able to keep the layout for a lot of time. I love plants, and I always want to try something new... All my layouts begin with something clean and manicured, and end up with s jungly look. 

My personal challenge is to plan a longterm layout but foreseeing its evolution, or at least planing how I want it to evolve. 

Jordi


----------



## Berlioz (24 Mar 2016)

I think I've only ever had one hardscape I well and truly liked (plus continue to like without wanting to tinker), and that's in a little low tech tank. I did a mock up of that beforehand. Usually though, I'm a 'throw stuff in' and see it how it makes me feel kind of guy. Usually, I begin to dislike it after a while. 

Any decent designs I have floating around up there are usually limited by hardscape choice. I've got some that I think I'd love, but massive sized pieces of lava rock are extremely hard to come by here, so it stays locked away.


----------



## Wisey (24 Mar 2016)

Big clown said:


> I like the box idea if you put the box on a board then you can move it



Box on a board is a good idea. Although it's not in my pic, I had a big tape measure locked out at 45cm and stood on my board for a lot of the time I planned, which meant I could at least see the tank height while planning. Still no substrate that way, but it helps.


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Mar 2016)

An opinion from a less creative person.... I care only about the fish. In my attempt to stress them as little as possible things always got out of hand regardless of initial planning,  and everything I start ends up in a jungle as a result.... In the process I've noticed I am happier with an "ugly" tank I can't show to anybody but I can moan about long lived happy fish.

At the same time I am probably finding excuses for my lack of patience and inability to create a nice aqua-scape so I'd take my words above with a pinch of salt


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Mar 2016)

before I made drawings, used boxes to place stones and/or wood, marked out the footprint of the tank on the floor and played around with hardscape material, but the last ones I did in my head. I had a basic idea of what I would like to achieve, try to find the hardscape material for it (mostly I get the the idea for a new layout from the hardscape material) and see what happens when I dump it all in my tank.


----------



## tim (25 Mar 2016)

Mine are rarely planned, hardscape goes in on setup day followed by plants then I spend 6-12 months thinking how much I don't like the scape and should have planned it more  then I normally end up with an impromptu rescape and the cycle begins again


----------



## elecson (25 Mar 2016)

Hi all, been lurking for a while. Decided to post since I just finished setting up my aquarium with just a drawing I made.


----------



## zozo (25 Mar 2016)

Hamza said:


> Prior to anything, I sketch
> 
> View attachment 84515
> 
> ...


Impressive..  Do you hang them also above the finnished scape? I would.. You remind me of that famous Japanese artist from early 20th century, he did wildlife and fish.. What's his name again? I love drawings like that. Unfortunately i do not have to patience for it.. That's why it all stays in my mind and never gets to paper, i do picture thinking whatever i make. 

Oh!? had to look it up in international terms that would be today "visuospatial memory" 
Once was problem child..


----------



## Dantrasy (26 Mar 2016)

I work it out on the floor first. I spend a couple evenings doing it. Here's one I did for my new 4ft, but have since pulled it down and done something else. It's so much easier doing it out of the tank first. When it comes time to putting it all in the tank I just copy my own photos.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Mar 2016)

Hi All Thank you for all the feed back  

Great to find out how other members plan there scapes. And I pick up a few tip too 

I love the members art work What a wonderful way of planing a scape. Its a shame that I am no good at drawing.


----------

